# Need for Speed: Most Wanted under consideration for Vita Cross Buy scheme



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Need for Speed: Most Wanted under consideration for Vita Cross Buy scheme*

Need for Speed: Most wanted may participate in Cross Buy, meaning you might get two versions of the game for one cover fee.










A EA representative told IGN that the publisher is interested in Sony’s Cross Buy scheme, which gives a free copy of a Vita game to those who buy the PlayStation 3 version.

“We’re taking it under consideration, but we have no specific plans to announce at this time,” the spokesperson said, specifically with regards to Need for Speed: Most Wanted.

The anticipated racer is due on PC, PlayStation 3, Vita and Xbox 360 on October 20 in the US and November 2 in Europe, with a mobile tie in expected on Android and for iOS.

DmC, Sly Cooper and Ratchet and Clank: Q Force will also support Cross Buy, which Sony detailed during its gamescom 2012 presentation .


Source: VG24/7


----------



## KGBSteve (Aug 15, 2012)

I think this is a great little incentive for people with both systems. I got a sweet deal when I got MLB "the show" for both platforms.


----------

